# Small hard lump on rib?



## TheGoldenDream

Hey guys,

I have an almost 7 year old Schnoodle who appears to have a hard (it doesn't move) lump on her very last rib on the left side. It almost feels like part of the bone, but she does not have it on the other side or anywhere else on her body. It's probably 0.5 in. in diameter. She's acting completely normal, except for a limp we've been noticing for the past few months. (left front leg) The limp comes and goes...I'm thinking I should call the vet because of course my mind wanders to cancer....

I know this is really vague, but does anyone have any ideas as to what this might be?

Thanks so much!


----------



## fostermom

I would have it checked out just to be safe. I've been keeping an eye on a lump over my lab's ribcage. I think it's just a fatty tumor (she's 10) because that's what it feels like, but I am making sure that no changes to it occur.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

I have no idea but it does sound like a trip to the vet would be in order. Please let us know what you find out.


----------



## tippykayak

Head to the vet, particularly if it isn't free floating with the skin and actually seems attached to the bone.


----------



## AmberSunrise

Go with your gut feeling. If you are worried, get her to the vet.


----------



## TheGoldenDream

Thank you so much! She does have another little lump on that side, but that one seems to be attached to her skin and i can move it around which makes me think it's just a fatty tumor. This one almost feels like extra bone growth or something...very very hard. I will keep you guys posted!


----------



## FlyingQuizini

Definitely contact the vet if you're worried, but I'm guessing it might be the floating rib:

Anatomy and Physiology of Animals/The Skeleton - Wikibooks, open books for an open world


----------



## TheGoldenDream

Alright, she's got an appt. tomorrow. Thank you all!


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Make sure you let us know what the vet thinks. Good thoughts to you.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Just saw this thread. Keeping you and your pup in my thoughts and prayers. Good luck at the vet tomorrow!


----------



## TheGoldenDream

All the good thoughts worked! Good news...the vet said it's just part of her rib. She's healthy and losing weight. (yay!!) Thank you all so much!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Great news. Give her an ear rub from us.


----------



## tippykayak

Phew! Great news!


----------



## norwestnr

*Emma*

I am taking Emma to the vet tomorrow morning. I noticed a month ago a large lump on her left side, rear rib cage, She has had numerous fatty tissue lumps, but this one feels different, It is solid, and doesn't move around like the cysts she has had before...Emmma is 11 years old, and I have had her since she was 7 weeks old...she is a part of me...can everyone give me a prayer and wish me luck tomorrow...I lost my previous Golden Retriever, at 11, to bone cancer..is cancer very common with Golden Retrivers..it seems to be common to me..I am rally fearful tey are going to tell me the bad news...I will be shattered..any thoughts?


----------



## ssacres

No advice for you but sending prayers.


----------

